# The purpose for other planets



## T.A.G. (Dec 17, 2009)

What do you think the purpose is for the other planets and stars?
Do you think the whole reason is to display God's vast power? Or is there another reason along with that reason?


----------



## Wayne (Dec 17, 2009)

I've heard that for one, Jupiter acts like a big magnet and draws a lot of space junk that might otherwise hit the earth.

That, and they're pretty to look at.


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 17, 2009)

Signs and seasons, for the visible ones. But that still leaves the ones that aren't visible to the naked eye...


----------



## lynnie (Dec 17, 2009)

Navigation and calendar keeping.

Maybe Adam and Eve in perfection could see a lot more than we see now?


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 17, 2009)

Maybe so humanity can eventually explore and colonise them. The whole cosmos is Christ's.

This book deals with some of these Qs:-

He Made the Stars Also: The Origin and Purpose of the Stars: Amazon.co.uk: Stuart Burgess: Books


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 18, 2009)

T.A.G. said:


> What do you think the purpose is for the other planets and stars?
> Do you think the whole reason is to display God's vast power? Or is there another reason along with that reason?


The other reason is to declare the glory of God. The universe is not a waste of space. 

AMR


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Dec 18, 2009)

Maybe God did put life on some of them? Does the bible anywhere rule that out? 

I don't know. They say that there are over 50 billiion galaxies. Each galaxy has billions of stars and a large percentage of those stars probably have planets revolving around them....so...mathematically wouldn't it seem like God has done quite a bit more than has been revealed to us?

However, I do remain skeptical, but everytime I watch star trek or read a sci-fi novel I do seriously wonder what could really be out there.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 18, 2009)

God is a creator- and He loves beautiful things. One time Dr. Beeke said 'even the desert flower that no human eye sees blooms for God's glory." Planets too. God creates and enjoys his creation.


----------



## earl40 (Dec 18, 2009)

DD2009 said:


> Maybe God did put life on some of them? Does the bible anywhere rule that out?
> 
> I don't know. They say that there are over 50 billiion galaxies. Each galaxy has billions of stars and a large percentage of those stars probably have planets revolving around them....so...mathematically wouldn't it seem like God has done quite a bit more than has been revealed to us?
> 
> However, I do remain skeptical, but everytime I watch star trek or read a sci-fi novel I do seriously wonder what could really be out there.




When I have thought of this I believe that Christ died once for all creation and if so I doubt there would be any human life on those planets because The Gospel will not be on the next space shuttle As far as I know.


----------



## TimV (Dec 18, 2009)

So Pastor N., are you saying that if a tree falls in the forest and nobody is there to here it still makes a sound? Or that just because humans don't have an immediate use for something it doesn't have purpose ;-)


----------



## Herald (Dec 18, 2009)

The cosmos declares the supremacy of God, and His holiness:



> Psalm 8:3-4 3 When I consider Thy heavens, the work of Thy fingers, The moon and the stars, which Thou hast ordained; 4 What is man, that Thou dost take thought of him? And the son of man, that Thou dost care for him?



In order to tell time:



> Psalm 104:19 19 He made the moon for the seasons; The sun knows the place of its setting.



To provide light by day, and direction by night:



> Psalm 136:8-9 8 The sun to rule by day, For His lovingkindness is everlasting, 9 The moon and stars to rule by night, For His lovingkindness is everlasting.



As a testament to His eternality:



> Psalm 148:3-6 3 Praise Him, sun and moon; Praise Him, all stars of light! 4 Praise Him, highest heavens, And the waters that are above the heavens! 5 Let them praise the name of the LORD, For He commanded and they were created. 6 He has also established them forever and ever; He has made a decree which will not pass away.



To prove His power over all creation and to bless the people called by His name:



> Joshua 10:12-13 12 Then Joshua spoke to the LORD in the day when the LORD delivered up the Amorites before the sons of Israel, and he said in the sight of Israel, "O sun, stand still at Gibeon, And O moon in the valley of Aijalon." 13 So the sun stood still, and the moon stopped, Until the nation avenged themselves of their enemies. Is it not written in the book of Jashar? And the sun stopped in the middle of the sky, and did not hasten to go down for about a whole day.


----------



## KaphLamedh (Dec 18, 2009)

austinww said:


> Signs and seasons, for the visible ones. But that still leaves the ones that aren't visible to the naked eye...



God knew that later human shall find out those stars which are in long distance.
Aren´t they prove how great God is?


----------



## T.A.G. (Dec 18, 2009)

Wayne said:


> I've heard that for one, Jupiter acts like a big magnet and draws a lot of space junk that might otherwise hit the earth.
> 
> That, and they're pretty to look at.



Interesting I would have never of thought of that!


----------



## Matthew1034 (Dec 18, 2009)

Some will say that the vastness of the universe makes it unlikely that we are the only sentient life forms. To this I say, it is the exactly the vastness of the universe that makes us possible. All planets, stars, solar systems, and galaxies exist to make earth habitable; God, in his infinite wisdom, knew exactly how big the universe would have to be and what would have to be included in it in order for the earth to function as he intended.


----------



## Sven (Dec 18, 2009)

Says Calvin,

"Wherever you cast your eyes, there is no spot in the universe wherein you cannot discern at least some sparks of his glory. You cannot in one glance survery this most vast and beautiful system of the universe, in its wide expanse, without being completely overwhelmed by the boundless force of its brightness. The reason why the author of The Letter to the Hebrews elegantly calls the universe the appearance of things invisible (Heb. 11:3) is tht this skillful ordering of the universe is for a sort of mirror in which we can contemplate God, who is otherwise invisible." _Institutes_ I.v.1


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 18, 2009)

Dark Roasted Blend: Stars & Planets Scale Comparison

Yeah, I'm going with to show forth the glory of God. The whole universe is what He created out of nothing by the Word of His power. And He decreed to make people in His image here on earth. But looking at the macro-creation (micro-creation would be atoms and microorganisms that we never see and yet they are needed and they glorify God as well), these things are nothing in comparison to God, for the universe is not infinite, but God is.


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 18, 2009)

If there was life out there I would doubt that it is rational or made in the image of God.

Man is portrayed as the Lord and Master of the natural creation in the Bible.

See e.g. Psalm 8.

Thanks to the Hubble Space Telescope, one of the few (the only?) good thing (apart from Teflon?) to so far have come out of the space programme, we can see the Cosmos in stupendous a way the Psalmist couldn't have. 

Maybe all life sarted here and Man will take it to other planets or maybe we'll not get much further than this planet.

As a Postmillennialist, I believe there is plenty time.

-----Added 12/18/2009 at 10:41:25 EST-----



Matthew1034 said:


> Some will say that the vastness of the universe makes it unlikely that we are the only sentient life forms. To this I say, it is the exactly the vastness of the universe that makes us possible. All planets, stars, solar systems, and galaxies exist to make earth habitable; God, in his infinite wisdom, knew exactly how big the universe would have to be and what would have to be included in it in order for the earth to function as he intended.



The "goldilocks" (things, including certain basic scientific constants, are "just right" for life, and human life) phenomenon, which have made atheists like Anthony Flew question or abandon their atheism.

Maybe it's the pictures from Hubble, combined with the fact that evolutionists now know - inspite of what they may say - that RNA, DNA, and "simple" life can't be accounted for by evolution, is what is giving atheists the willies, and making them more strident?


----------



## MMasztal (Dec 18, 2009)

T.A.G. said:


> What do you think the purpose is for the other planets and stars?
> Do you think the whole reason is to display God's vast power? Or is there another reason along with that reason?



As a Physics teacher, I'd say the "purpose" of the other planets is to keep our solar system operating as it is. Basically, all the bodies in out solar system have both gravitational attractions and repulsions to each other. Answers In Genesis has some good DVDs by their new astrophysicist, Dr. Jason Lisle, that would be educational.

As far as the "reason" goes, I can't say other than the previously mentioned display of his power in creation. The naked eye generally can't differentiate a star from a planet unless one were to make a study and map out the night sky noting the planets don't maintain a constant position.


----------



## Christusregnat (Dec 18, 2009)

For the rise and fall of many: to inspire awe in the saints, and to cast down and destroy those that worship planets.


----------



## T.A.G. (Dec 18, 2009)

I just watched the privileged Planted on youtube, and that was pretty interesting, the other planets protecting our planet and such!


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 18, 2009)

Variety is the spice of life.

Without the variety of animals, plants, colours, sounds, planets, etc, to take an interest in and study, would Man's life be more tedious? God is/was concerned about such things.

The fact that they can't be seen with the naked eye is not important, as God ordained that the telescope would be invented.


----------



## Skyler (Dec 18, 2009)

DD2009 said:


> Maybe God did put life on some of them? Does the bible anywhere rule that out?
> 
> I don't know. They say that there are over 50 billiion galaxies. Each galaxy has billions of stars and a large percentage of those stars probably have planets revolving around them....so...mathematically wouldn't it seem like God has done quite a bit more than has been revealed to us?
> 
> However, I do remain skeptical, but everytime I watch star trek or read a sci-fi novel I do seriously wonder what could really be out there.



Life? Maybe.

Sentient(i.e., morally responsible) life? Not aside from humans and angels.

I personally would not at all be surprised if we discover another planet with life. My  says it would be carbon-based with DNA, just to put another burr in the atheist's saddle.


----------



## johnbugay (Dec 18, 2009)

This is purely conjecture on my part, but I think that Christ's redeemed will rule "out there" some "time". It's one reason why we are so drawn to it, and so fascinated by it.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 18, 2009)

> (Psa 19:1) The heavens declare the glory of God; and the firmament sheweth his handywork.
> 
> (Psa 19:2) Day unto day uttereth speech, and night unto night sheweth knowledge.
> 
> ...



I heard Pastor Roy Blackwood of the RPCNA testify that this passage about the lines was a powerful one that Christ used to draw Pastor Blackwood to himself. As a Naval Officer and Navigator the truth behind this passage made him examine Christ more fully.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Dec 18, 2009)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> T.A.G. said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think the purpose is for the other planets and stars?
> ...





As Psalm 19 says, "Heavens declare the glory..."

There's your answer!


----------



## lynnie (Dec 18, 2009)

You mean Malacandra and Perelandra aren't real?


----------



## Skyler (Dec 18, 2009)

lynnie said:


> You mean Malacandra and Perelandra aren't real?



We didn't say they're not *real*... they just don't exist.


----------

